# Sage Oricle



## KTM-KID (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi not long had the Oracle, and enjoy dialing in my taste. One thing that really is stupid to me. Is the 30 Min timer. For power save.

I know this is and EU law, to save energy. now we have left the EU. Can we not have a software update to get the USA/Canada, Other other countries seeing. Where we can set it to come on and go off on the clock? My cups and porofilter are just getting warm and it turns it's self off.

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

There is this in the manual.


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

Unfortunately that must be from an old manual - the newer ones only give 20 mins max for auto shutdown and cannot be disabled.


----------



## N0rmanski (Oct 15, 2020)

I've noticed this in other Sage manuals, they don't seem to have updated any of them


----------

